# heated seat harness fabrication, ALMOST DONE!!!



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

Hello all, I'm in the middle of a heated seat switch install and was testing the voltage to the positive connections to go to the seats, and the read out as a constant 4.22 volts no matter what setting. Can someone test there switch and get the voltage fluctuation for pins 2 and 4 in your seat harness and whether or not it is a positive or negative charge...
The more I type the less I fill confident of getting a response so,
Here goes...


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: heated seat harness fabrication, ALMOST DONE!!! (Kiddo)*

up


----------



## david_594 (May 16, 2004)

... That voltage is actually on the line that goes to the temperature sensor in the seat. Hope that helps at all. I have installed heated seats in a few cars and if you shoot me a PM i might be able to help you out more.


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (david_594)*

Thanks, I will proceed and stay in contact.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Clods-GTI (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Kiddo)*

you should get a constant 12 volts to the elements. The heaters are pulsed by PWM in the switch. Unless you have a scope you will not be able to see it. The switches look for a feedback from the temperature sensor in the element. If you do not get 12 volts to the heaters they will not work. Just save the time and buy yourself a harness. They sell for like $80. What car are you upgrading, a MK4?


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (Clods-GTI)*

yes it's an MK4.


----------



## Clods-GTI (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Kiddo)*

let me know if you need more help
I did this upgrade


----------



## BoosTDIt (Jun 15, 2003)

been there done that







it' alot of fun if you want it OEM like install
here's Bentley view....








and here is "heated seats for idiots" version


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (BoosTDIt)*








YES!








WIRING FOR DUMMIES!!!!!
Thanks


----------



## BoosTDIt (Jun 15, 2003)

where it says "seat ground" run the wire to the two corners there are ground bolts under the pannel for the hood release and the oposite side pannel under glovebox


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (BoosTDIt)*

thanks agian http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

